# VMR | Wheels - V810 Flow Formed Concave Mesh *Order Today*



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels - V810 Flow Formed Concave Mesh*












The *VMR Wheels V810* offers aggressive aesthetics, optimal fitment, and forged wheel performance at a fraction of the price. 
The V810 is the forefront to our flow formed series utilizing state of the art flow forming equipment, allowing for a lightweight, single piece monoblock design!


*Features:*

Flow Formed Technology
~20% Reduction in Weight
Optimized Fitments
Single Piece Concave
Distinct Undercut Lip
Compatible with tire pressure sensors
Certifications include JWL/VIA/ISO9001:2000
19" 735kg (1620lbs), 18" 690kg (1521lbs) Per Wheel Weight Rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/TUV guidelines

*Sizes & Fitments:*

5x112:

18x8.5 ET35
18x8.5 ET45
18x9.5 ET45 (66.6mm bore)

19x8.5 ET35
19x8.5 ET45
19x9.5 ET40 (66.6mm bore)

*Standard Finishes:*

Hyper Silver
Gunmetal


*Premium Finishes:*

Any Powder Coat Color Offered by VMR Wheels

*
If you have any questions, feel free to contact me by post, PM, or email at [email protected]. 
You can also reach me directly at 1-714-442-7916 Extension 103 ask for Tracy!
*




































​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customer Spotlight! Clean CC on Gunmetal V810s. PM me for Quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR | Wheels - V810 Gunmetal on a Glacier White Audi S5
PM or Email for Quotes! These are in-stock!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

B8 Avant Aired out on 19" Gunmetal V810s in our booth at Waterfest
PM or email for quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMRWheels


MK6 GTI x VMR V810s Bronze x SoCal Euro '15


PM or email for quotes! *





​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

MK7 fitted on V810's. PM or email for quotes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Flow Formed Goodness! Happy Monday to all! V810's are available in 18 and 19" sizing! Keep the PM's rollin' :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Gunmetal and Hyper Silver 19" V810s are ready to go! email [email protected] or PM for quotes! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

GLI lookin fresh on V810s! email [email protected] or PM for quotes! 19" Gunmetal and Hyper Silver finishes ready to go!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM's replied! 19" V810s Gunmetal and Hyper Silver in stock! email [email protected] or PM for quotes! :wave:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19" V810s Hyper Silver and Gunmetal finishes available! PM or email [email protected]! Have a great weekend Vortex!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19" V810 are still light weight and look pretty darn good on a GTI!
Also, this pic is a reference for anyone wondering what a 19" V810 looks like on a MK7.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all, V810's are expected to arrive soon enough. Preorder your set today! Spots will be filling up quick! PM or email [email protected] for more details eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Had to share  What do you guys think?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Burnt Currant V810 anyone?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Galaxy Black | Custom powder coat available upon request!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Reserve your set today! Email or PM for details! :beer:


----------

